# Looking for gamers around Bloomington Indiana



## shadow (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm looking for gamers around the Bloomington Indiana area.  I want to run a Castles & Crusades game, but I am also interested in playing 1/2e AD&D, 3.5e, and Pathfinder.  (Since I don't have much time as a student, I may only be able to do a biweekly game rather than weekly.)

If you are interested send me a private message.


----------



## Uruk (Jan 16, 2013)

I just got back from CommonCon which was at the IU Memorial Union.  I'd check out Common Room Games http://www.commonroomgames.com/ they do Pathfinder weekly.


----------

